# best way to go????



## aef (Sep 20, 2010)

With a 20 gallon tank what do you think would be the best way to go? tiger barbs or cichlids? I know there are some dwarf cichlids, but would my 20 gallon tank be too small for them. Your thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.......


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I think that tiger barbs are too big for a 20 gallon. Yes they wont break the 1 inch of fish per gallon rule but they are agressive and with only 20 gallons they are gonna catch eachother and stress the weakers ones out. I never had success with tiger barbs in my 20 gallon but in my 90 gallon they are awsome. My 20 gallon has cherry barbs, they are smaller, very colorful and much much less agressive.


----------



## aef (Sep 20, 2010)

okay cherry barbs sounds good. what can you put with them that are compatiable? I've always had bigger tanks, but now our space is limited and I had to set up something smaller. Hope I can find some pretty fish that we can enjoy..........thanks for your help mk


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

any tetra that stays small and some corys, maybe an oto and some ghost/cherry shrimp


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I know you said 20 gallon but is it 30" or 24" long. I would think you could put some corie cats and maybe a pair of dwarf gourami's.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Plenty of plants and decorations can help with more agressive fish like tiger barbs but I think cherry barbs would be nice too.


----------



## aef (Sep 20, 2010)

snail said:


> Plenty of plants and decorations can help with more agressive fish like tiger barbs but I think cherry barbs would be nice too.


Thanks I will be sure to use alot of plants and include hiding places. How many barbs should I put in a 20 gallon tank? Can I mix the tiger barbs and the cherry barbs or will they injure one another? Sorry if I seem to be asking too many questions.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## aef (Sep 20, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> I think that tiger barbs are too big for a 20 gallon. Yes they wont break the 1 inch of fish per gallon rule but they are agressive and with only 20 gallons they are gonna catch eachother and stress the weakers ones out. I never had success with tiger barbs in my 20 gallon but in my 90 gallon they are awsome. My 20 gallon has cherry barbs, they are smaller, very colorful and much much less agressive.


ok, thanks. How many can you put in 20 gal tank? What would be good tank mates for them (cherry barbs):animated_fish_swimm


----------



## aef (Sep 20, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> any tetra that stays small and some corys, maybe an oto and some ghost/cherry shrimp


hummmmmmmmmmmm.....I'll have to look all these up to see what they are! lol, but thanks for the input. I appreciate it.:fish10:


----------



## aef (Sep 20, 2010)

archer772 said:


> I know you said 20 gallon but is it 30" or 24" long. I would think you could put some corie cats and maybe a pair of dwarf gourami's.


24 long........


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

I like all of the above. I have long finned black & white, neon, glow, long & short finned minor tetra's, cherry barbs, rasbora's, cory's, loaches, a chocolate pleco, rainbow shark & otto's in my 29 gal. They all get along and play. I keep my tiger's in with my guppy's in a 10 gal with no problem.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK how about a small school of these Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Harlequin Rasbora a pair of these Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami a few of these Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Albino Aeneus Cory Cat and then add one of these AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think archer772 has chosen good selection for you there. 

One thing to remember is to keep schooling fish like barbs or tetras with 6 or more together. Newbies often get only one or two of each but they will be shy or fight more that way. Plus I think a larger school of one fish often has more impact than a bunch of different ones.

Just take your time and don't rush into it. Look around and see what you really like. Resist the temptation to come home with the fish without finding out about them first and you'll have a lovely tank.


----------

